# Hazel in Games Class



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great video. She did really well with the skateboard! Hazel has grown into quite the beauty!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks...the best part is that she is sooooo sweet


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure looks like Hazel loves her super fun class. She is doing great.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is great! I wish we had a class like that. She's adorable. What is her pedigree?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

How cool is that! Good Girl Hazel.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

We have a lot of fun in the class. In a couple of week we'll ge joined a greater swiss mountain dog 

Here is Hazel's pedigree. Her dad (Blue) is doing pretty well in the conformation shows. I believe is in the Top 10 goldens this year.

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=367575


----------

